# Sc-greenville-cole/seeing eye dog to golden ret. RESCUED!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact all the rescues Karen. I'm heading out the door. Are their photos available of these two dogs?

Maybe GR Low Country? Midlands I think is full, but you can ask if they know of anyone. I know there are more.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ouch, they are heart melters.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*emld*

i emld some rescues no reply.

THis pair just have to be saved together!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is so sad. I would simply adopt them, but we are full for non fosters, and I can't foster them- they'd be here forever  How sad. It kills me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

JENNA

Maybe the Gordon Setter rescue or the Golden Ret. rescues in SC
will be able to help them both.

I did email them that's all I can do--We can pray.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, thank you for posting them. It just breaks my heart to think of them both losing out because the owners got tired of them. 

Did anyone email them to some of the NC rescues or GA rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

No I just emld SC Golden Rescues and Gordon Setter rescue in SC
Never heard back

Can you please send them out to the Golden NC rescues ??



Bonnie Foster,Coordinator 
17590 S.E. Hwy. 452
Umatilla, FL 32784
Phone 352-821-2155
Cell 239-849-1413
Fax 352-821-2188
e-mail: [email protected] 

* I JUST EMLD. VICKI HORTON AT GORDON SETTER RESCUE IN NC FOR COLE AND ZIPPER*

Vicki Horton 
Facilitator, North Carolina and South Carolina
Cell 919-801-7518
e-mail: [email protected] 








Home


Contacts


Available Dogs


Application
©2009 Magnolia Setter Rescue. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I emailed Almost Heaven Golden Rescue and Sanctuary.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I emailed
grra, ggrlc, and lcgrr

I really hope someone can help them


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom & Finn*

Fostermom and Finn:

Thank you so much for emlg. for this beautiful pair.

Praying someone can save them!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per a post on the Lab Forum, these two were rescued together:

i think they were rescued together!
















They are going together.

*Due to the high volume of responses that we get from those of you who want to save animals, we kindly request correspondence by email only. Thank you!*

*Greenville** County** Animal Care Services*
*328C Furman Hall Road*
*Greenville**, SC 29609*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fantastic news*

I* emld. the shelter to find out about Zipper and Cole and this is what they said!!
They were already rescued together.*:wavey::wavey:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay! Fantastic news. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So happy for Zipper & Cole*

I am so very happy for Zipper and Cole that they are together and will be safe and loved!!!:wavey:

Wish I knew what rescue saved them!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Man. That was a total tear jerker. I was trying to figure out if there was some way for me to get them. I am so glad they are rescued. I am such a sap, sitting here bawling my eyes out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Me, too*

me, too, Zipper and Cole really got to me.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh thank you everyone who helped them. I have been thinking of them all day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank God someone saved them.
I'll try to find out which rescue it was or if it was an individual.:::


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CFGRR got an email this morning saying they have been pulled by Foothills Golden Rescue in SC. I am trying to get clairification if both dogs were pulled by them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah this was a heart [email protected]


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How wonderful!!! Glad they have been rescued


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Yes, please try to get clarification.

I heard from someone they were rescued and from someone they were adopted, but no details.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got an email*

I just rcvd. an email from Delaware Valley Golden Ret. Rescue that Foothills rescued Zipper and Cole.

Love you, Foothills!!!!!!


----------

